# TMI constipation and massive poops



## plastic

So way back in first tri my body in its constipated state produced a poop I am pretty sure not even the best porn star in the business could have passed. I sat on the toilet for an agonizing 20minutes getting rid of this thing and thought I was going to explode in the process. I swore it was never going to happen again but my bodies a sucker for punishment and is at it again.

I can't sit, I can't stand, I can't pee, its like this epic poop is blocking everything I am positive that if I force this one I am going to rupture something :( 

Does anyone know of any home made laxatives or something?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

try pumpkin pie filling or squash as these are very high in fiber. I too was the same way passed poops bigger then a man at times!! You could eat prunes yuck! I hate them. but for some immediate relief a hot cup of water will work it may take two or three but will work eventually!! I am more regular nowadays since I started drinking a bit of caffeine a day. I was so worried in first tri that I didn't drink ant caffeine!


----------



## Elaina

Clementines and hot lemon squash are also effective. I've had this so bad I was sat on the toilet crying. Also make sure you are drinking enough as the more you drink the softer they are and its less painful.

Hope that helps
E


----------



## Flowerbaby

I suffer with constipation and my midwife prescribed me lactalose solution, its a godsend!! Also kiwi fruit seems to help do the trick for me! xx


----------



## cliqmo

Prune flavour Activia yoghurt (may only be available in the UK, I am not sure) :thumbup:

Also make sure you drink plenty of fluids xx


----------



## EmzLouise

Soda water does the trick for me! at room temp, drank quite quickly. It's like the gas bubbles push down and force it out!


----------



## NuKe

realistically, laxatives aren't going to help the size of it now! i think you're just going to have to do it! laxatives will help the poop further up move along but it's not going to do anything for the first bit that's going to come out. rub some lube on your bumhole, that helps ease it out. i sooo know what u mean though, i did a huge poop in first tri, i was crying, shaking and squealing i was in so much pain. even poppy was crying seeing me in pain. ive eaten a handful of grapes every day since and its helped no end!


----------



## 1948LC

Hi I had this a few weeks ago and was in absolute agony! I was sat on the toilet for over an hour! I now take lactolose every night with water before bed, I also have a large glass of Tropicana Smooth orange juice every morning. I don't go for a number 2 every day but when I do go it's alot softer (due to the lactalose) and I haven't had another experience like the first time. x


----------



## ShexiShell

a nice hot curry will sort you out .. I have same problem and it kills ... I am trying fresh juices


----------



## mumanddad

I am suffering badly with this too :( hope it eases soon.

I have tried everything


----------



## OriginalDoll

I eat fiber bars, sometimes only half because they work so well and so quickly on me.


----------



## amjon

Orange juice is usually a sure fire way to get things moving for me.


----------



## nikki79

Dried apricots and plenty of water, not that i can say either have really made that much difference.

It was soo bad last week that it took 20 flushes before I had an empty toilet , had to ban DH from going in there out of embarrassment :blush:


----------



## latiina

there are laxative enemas. the type that come in little bottles w/ little nozzles with glycerin or some type of lube. that or suppositories. i've used organic ev coconut oil as a lube before when i was passing gallbladder stones, that helped.


----------



## plastic

WOW I am so glad I am not alone in this, I was mortified last night when my partner was trying to figure out what was wrong with me. Was super embarrassing trying to explain my predicament. I have been wondering how and why the human body could produce something so big haha can't believe I am talking about my mutant poops like this.

I didn't manage to pass anything last night, and after an hour or so the agony subsided (must have gone back inside ewww) I am stocking up on fiber, water, kiwifruit etc and hopefully that will help me out in future BM's I know this beast will need to pass soon


----------

